# Trim Tex



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Anyone ever used Trim Tex products? HO supplied it and thinks it's space age cutting edge technology. I've used it before but have never seen the long term effects of an adhered bead, and wasn't too sold by it.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

snapper21 said:


> Anyone ever used Trim Tex products? HO supplied it and thinks it's space age cutting edge technology. I've used it before but have never seen the long term effects of an adhered bead, and wasn't too sold by it.


As long as you use the spray adhesive that trim tex sell you will be fine. Just make sure you spray both sides (drywall and bead). You will not have problems with this procedure. If you only spray one, the drywall or bead, you will have problems. I have been using a few of their products for years with no problems. My .02 cents.

Nate


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I am using the trim tex spray that's suggested, and do spray both parts. HO gets what HO wants, and it saves me a little time. Win win


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I've used it on dozens of jobs, no problems that I know of. Even have a couple hundred feet of it throughout my house, most people are amazed at what you can do with their products, and many can't figure out how it's done. If they only knew how simple it actually is...

I haven't found a product of theirs yet that I don't like. If it is applied per factory specs, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

snapper21 said:


> Thanks for the info. I am using the trim tex spray that's suggested, and do spray both parts. HO gets what HO wants, and it saves me a little time. Win win



That is very scary if the homeowner has a trim-tex catalog Gives me heart palpitations just thinking about it.:whistling Can you say pandora's box (or catalog)

Nate


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Drywall1 said:


> That is very scary if the homeowner has a trim-tex catalog Gives me heart palpitations just thinking about it.:whistling Can you say pandora's box (or catalog)
> 
> Nate


He doesn't have a catalog, just lives dangerously close to Kamco supply who has a pretty trick display set up.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I would echo firemike, lately I've been using their products more and more, I would use even more of them if they were more readily available. That stuff is as close to cheating as you will ever get. I used their crown molding product on a recent job and was blown away at the results and especially how fast it goes up. For arches and reveals and doing 3D stuff it can't be beat.

Have the homeowner spring for the special splayed end staple gun since he is insisting on your using Trim-Tex.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

snapper21 said:


> Thanks for the info. I am using the trim tex spray that's suggested, and do spray both parts. HO gets what HO wants, and it saves me a little time. Win win


You are mechanically fastening it too right? You're not just spraying it only?


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Mike-

How did that crown work out? I had someone ask me about it recently, especially about how you handle long runs- how is it spliced if the wall is longer than one stick?

Bob


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Mike I don't think I could trust it up there without mechanically being fastened. Yes I allready treated myself to the staple gun on the last job I used it on. I've used it for inset lighting radials in a wall before, just never used it for a replacement of corner bead where furniture etc. will be making contact with it occasionally.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Bob Kovacs said:


> Mike-
> 
> How did that crown work out? I had someone ask me about it recently, especially about how you handle long runs- how is it spliced if the wall is longer than one stick?
> 
> Bob


I would say if you had to find an issue with it, about the only thing would be the butt joints, actually I guess it is scarf joints, the ends are precut at 22 degrees it seemed, I cut the first couple at 22 degrees myself until I finally noticed that they were precut. They want you to caulk everything and you can get a pretty nice joint but I think you could do even better with caulking them and then some mud or bondo over that for a really smooth finish. I could see the scarf joints but they weren't unacceptable. Next time I will try to bondo or mud them for a true seamless finish.

But they go up so quick it is scary, I had a lot of compound angles and it was harder to dumb myself down and not over think them like doing regular crown. I combined them with the J stop moldings for a really nice built up look like they show in the trim tex catalog. This stuff isn't supposed to look like traditional crown molding, especially with all the build ups and reveals you can do so easily to go with it, so anybody wanting a traditional crown should really check to make sure it is going to work, but if you want something really nice, and unique that is going to set you way apart from the crowd, this stuff can do it big time.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

snapper21 said:


> Mike I don't think I could trust it up there without mechanically being fastened.


That's good, I don't see it moving. Nothing is going to be as impact resistant as metal bead but I wouldn't hesitate installing Trim-tex corner bead over metal.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> I've used it for inset lighting radials in a wall before, just never used it for a replacement of corner bead where furniture etc. will be making contact with it occasionally.


That is the great thing about the TrimTex, unless they really whack it enough to deform it, it is really nice for those corners that get bumped occasionally. Generally it will spring back into place with little or no damage to the plastic itself, just the mud that gets knocked off. Patch, sand, paint, and you can usually never tell it it was hit. Metal corner bead though, once it gets dented, it usually has to be replaced. 

I have purposely used the plastic on jobs that are succeptable to minor corner impacts, and it is very rare that they have to be replaced. If at all possible, I try to talk them into the radius beads to eliminate the sharp corner, lessening or eliminating any damage altogether.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

firemike said:


> Generally it will spring back into place with little or no damage to the plastic itself, just the mud that gets knocked off. Patch, sand, paint, and you can usually never tell it it was hit. Metal corner bead though, once it gets dented, it usually has to be replaced.


That's a good point.


----------

